# Work at the cruze plant and just bought one



## CruzeBuilder (Jun 18, 2011)

I am a general motors employee at Lordstown Assembly. My truck died on me and I replaced it with a 2011 black chevy cruze ltz with rs package. What a night and day difference from it's predecessor, the cobalt. Now don't get me wrong, the cobalt wasn't bad. But I was never a car person, and a cobalt sure wouldn't have changed my mind on that. I love the cruze though and it is my daily driver. I have about 1400 miles on my cruze now.

I work on the instrument panel line where they assemble the dashboards. The good thing is that I could tear the entire dash apart down to the firewall with nothing more than 6,7,8,10, and 13 mm sockets and a plastic stick in under an hour by myself if I ever have to do so. And have it back together in about the same amount of time. 

If you have any questions, I would be glad to help you answer them if I can. This seems like a great community and I am glad most of you seem pleased with the product we build.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Welcome! Also prepare to be bombarded with questions once someone starts ripping a dash out lol


----------



## CruzeBuilder (Jun 18, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> Welcome! Also prepare to be bombarded with questions once someone starts ripping a dash out lol


Lol that's ok, it doesn't even have to be about the dash. I move around quite a bit and have worked in almost every stage of automotive manufacturing except for chassis (which might be the most important one though since it is where the motor is installed). In 5 years, I have worked in metal fabrication, body shop, then trim, and then paint shop, and now trim again. And if I can't answer your question, I will find someone who can and report back. And I swear I am not some kind of gm PR rep, i'm just a lowely factory worker. But I love my job and like feedback from people who buy what I build.

Paint shop is crazy. You could never imagine how clean it is in there and the technology involved. To even be allowed in there you have to wear a special kind of anti-static suit and receive a panel test to see if any deodorants, perfumes, colognes, or hair care products that you use could possibly cause defects in the paint.


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

CruzeBuilder said:


> I am a general motors employee at Lordstown Assembly. My truck died on me and I replaced it with a 2011 black chevy cruze ltz with rs package. What a night and day difference from it's predecessor, the cobalt. Now don't get me wrong, the cobalt wasn't bad. But I was never a car person, and a cobalt sure wouldn't have changed my mind on that. I love the cruze though and it is my daily driver. I have about 1400 miles on my cruze now.
> 
> I work on the instrument panel line where they assemble the dashboards. The good thing is that I could tear the entire dash apart down to the firewall with nothing more than 6,7,8,10, and 13 mm sockets and a plastic stick in under an hour by myself if I ever have to do so. And have it back together in about the same amount of time.
> 
> If you have any questions, I would be glad to help you answer them if I can. This seems like a great community and I am glad most of you seem pleased with the product we build.



Congratulations on getting the Cruze!  If the people building it are buying and enjoying it, that says a lot to me.


I got two questions.

1. Is the instrument cluster illuminated using LEDs or incandescents?

2. Any light you can shed on the "Steering Wheel incident?" Apparently something happened in assembly that really freaked out GM to the point where all Cruzes up to a certain date were recalled for steering issues... even though it seems like maybe one or two Cruzes actually had a problem.


----------



## CruzeBuilder (Jun 18, 2011)

scaredpoet said:


> Congratulations on getting the Cruze!  If the people building it are buying and enjoying it, that says a lot to me.
> 
> 
> I got two questions.
> ...


1. The cluster is led.

2. The cruze that had the steering wheel incident was a very early build. The original steering wheel was correctly installed on the assembly line, and then later found to be damaged and had to be manually changed out without the torque monitoring tools that are in place on the assembly line to make sure that every bolt is correctly installed and to the correct torque levels. It was incorrectly repaired offline somehow before being shipped. That is why it is an extremely rare isolated incident and didn't stop me from buying a cruze. And thanks to that incident, we have many more quality checks in place.


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

Awesome, thanks for the info!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

*CruzeBuilder* -- "Welcome aboard."

..a question for you: is the DIC controlled by the BCM or does the dashboard assembly have its own "smarts" (ie: cpu chip, etc.)?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Awesome! Great to have someone that works at lordstown. You are guaranteed to get drilled with questions!


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

^ I hope they are not adding new modules


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome aboard!
I have a 2012 on order....are you guys still on track to start 2012 production on June 21st? I think that is this coming Tuesday.


----------



## CruzeBuilder (Jun 18, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> *CruzeBuilder* -- "Welcome aboard."
> 
> ..a question for you: is the DIC controlled by the BCM or does the dashboard assembly have its own "smarts" (ie: cpu chip, etc.)?


I have to admit that this question is somewhat above my head. And i'm not sure at this time what the answer is. I would be almost certain to say though that the small and medium DICs are BCM, the large one with the nav and dvd player may have a cpu. I do know they are manufactured by Johnson Controls, you could go from there. Know this wasn't a very helpful answer, and I can't hardly type this without laughing... but what size is your DIC? Small, medium, or the large nav one?


----------



## jsscooby (May 11, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...sorry, but I'm not competing with ex-Congressman Weiner (ha,ha)!

...I'm asking about the standard upgraded DIC in the LTZ dash, not the combined radio/hvac display panel.


----------



## CruzeBuilder (Jun 18, 2011)

gman19 said:


> Welcome aboard!
> I have a 2012 on order....are you guys still on track to start 2012 production on June 21st? I think that is this coming Tuesday.


Yes, we have been building non-saleable 2012 test models for a couple months now every here and there. We are in an exemption period right now where they can work us as much mandatory overtime as they need us for until a couple weeks after full model changeover.But as of right now, we have not started building saleable 2012's yet. I'm not sure what the exact date is when we have the full changeover but I know it's coming in the next couple weeks.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

CruzeBuilder said:


> ...... I'm not sure what the exact date is when we have the full changeover but I know it's coming in the next couple weeks.


Thanks man,
My order status is at 3000 level (Parts have been ordered...)
It has been posted more than once on this site that 2012 production is scheduled to start on June 21 is why I asked. I ordered a 2011 just after the Japan disaster, and my color choice was the downfall of that order and I got thrown into a 2012 because of the delay. I'm ready for my Cruze!


----------



## CruzeBuilder (Jun 18, 2011)

gman19 said:


> Thanks man,
> My order status is at 3000 level (Parts have been ordered...)
> It has been posted more than once on this site that 2012 production is scheduled to start on June 21 is why I asked. I ordered a 2011 just after the Japan disaster, and my color choice was the downfall of that order and I got thrown into a 2012 because of the delay. I'm ready for my Cruze!


Typically we change models after July Shutdown. We are off the first 2 weeks of July while maintenance does some work on the tooling for the new model. I'm pretty sure we will start full production of 2012 models on Monday July 18 when we return to work after the shut down. But it sounds like your order has been in for months and will be one of the first ones to be built. That is at least some good news.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

CruzeBuilder said:


> Typically we change models after July Shutdown. We are off the first 2 weeks of July while maintenance does some work on the tooling for the new model. I'm pretty sure we will start full production of 2012 models on Monday July 18 when we return to work after the shut down. But it sounds like your order has been in for months and will be one of the first ones to be built. That is at least some good news.


Welcome to the forums. I have been told several times by Chevy Marketing Support Reps that 2012 production begins 06/21/11. I was surprised by that date as I always thought new model production started after the July shutdown also. I am curious what the difference in dates really means. It has been a topic of discussion here as us regular folks have not been able to order a 2011 model for many weeks now. It seems that since the 2012 order guide came out in mid April, the dealers would not order a 2011. Hard to believe the backlog in 2011 orders was so large that it would take two months for the plant to fill all of the 2011 orders. Its probably a nit, but it is curious.


----------



## CruzeBuilder (Jun 18, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> Welcome to the forums. I have been told several times by Chevy Marketing Support Reps that 2012 production begins 06/21/11. I was surprised by that date as I always thought new model production started after the July shutdown also. I am curious what the difference in dates really means. It has been a topic of discussion here as us regular folks have not been able to order a 2011 model for many weeks now. It seems that since the 2012 order guide came out in mid April, the dealers would not order a 2011. Hard to believe the backlog in 2011 orders was so large that it would take two months for the plant to fill all of the 2011 orders. Its probably a nit, but it is curious.


That probably means then that we will be building 2011's and 2012's at the same time until shut down. Then all 2012's after that. I will find out for sure on monday though. But it's about time for me to go out and have the time of my life with my first saturday night off in a LONNNGG time. They are working us to death, but the overtime is nice and it's way better than laid off due to slow sales. Thanks guys!


----------



## feh (May 29, 2011)

CruzeBuilder said:


> If you have any questions, I would be glad to help you answer them if I can. This seems like a great community and I am glad most of you seem pleased with the product we build.


Welcome to the board!

Your timing is perfect - just yesterday I was wishing somebody was on the forum that knew how these cars are assembled...

I've had my Cruze for 10 days and just discovered it was damaged when I took it home from the dealer (see this thread for details). My question is: is replacing the rocker panel a "simple" procedure as I've been told by the dealer? It seems to me that that piece of sheet metal goes over and under the doors and is also the quarter panel. Is replacing it really a simple bolt-on procedure, or do I need to worry about weather seals and seams at the doors, wheel well, etc?

Thanks!


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

Welcome to the club! I just did a 500 + mile round trip in my black LTZ with RS package, love this little car. Now that the minor new car issues have been worked out by dealer service, it just keeps getting better. Glad to hear that someone who builds them, buys them.


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

Welcome. (I'm a millwright at Fort Wayne Assembly - paint shop, second shift)


----------



## usaalways (Mar 29, 2011)

Glad someone from Lordstown is here. And since you mentioned you can get info many of us are dying to know.... IS THE GAS TANK ON THE ECO MODEL THE SAME EXACT ONE AS ALL THE OTHER CRUZE MODELS???
:signs013:


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...sorry, but I'm not competing with ex-Congressman Weiner (ha,ha)!


That one almost flew over my head =P


----------



## nwtomd (May 22, 2011)

Welcome aboard! It is excellent to have someone from the Lordstown plant on our forum. 

Had family work there at one time (back in the days when the camaro, vega, J2000 were built there ). I grew up in the Youngstown area (lived in Austintown and south of Boardman). Saw the Cruze for the first time last September when I was visiting family and we were out at the Canfield Fair.

I believe that I have decided on a Cruze Eco (http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/6-new-member-introductions/2291-help-me-make-up-my-mind.html) and have an overnight loaner from the dealer in my garage tonight.  

My current car was built in Ohio, but I am excited to potentially have one built in "my home town". I believe that I will order a 2012 to get the new optional Nav (doubt the 2012 Nav would backport into the 2011s). 

If you know the GM workbench order number can you sign the back of my dashboard "CB" so I know that I have a good one!  

Thanks!


----------



## Russ Bower (May 14, 2011)

Thanks for building them!! I have the gray ltz with the rs package.
Love the car.
Everyone who sees it thinks it is awesome.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Welcome aboard  Great to have knowledge like yours on here!


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

*Few questions-*

Welcome CruzeBuilder- and a question for GMMillwright too.

I have a "few" questions:

1. The rear antenna- is that for the radio AND OnStar?

2. What is all that black plastic around the rearview mirror? Does that have anything to do with the radio or OnStar?

3. Do you have ANY idea WHY GM thought it would be a good idea to put this kind of a transmission in a car that they were hoping would help dig GM out of the "hole"? I only have 2,600 miles on my LTZ RS that I got on 2/14, so maybe it's still learning, but to me it still shifts like crap. Sometimes if I am pulling out into traffic, regular or high speed, and step on the gas easily to enhance gas mileage, the car takes its time deciding what to do as the cars are "hurtling" towards me. I have to really step on the gas to move. It's very disconcerting. Other times, when approaching a red light and slowing down, the light turns green and I step on the gas while the car is still moving, the same thing- hesitation? To me it is very jerky. Like I said, maybe it's still learning. Most of my driving is local- mostly flat roads, some traffic lights and my mileage has only been in the LOW 20's! The best I got so far was 26.7- I think that included some highway driving when I had to drive an hour each way to get my computer repaired. I only had 1,420 miles on the car then. My lowest number was 19.8 MPG with 2,510 miles. According to what I have read here, my car was past the date for the tranny reflash.

4. You said that the steering wheel recall was for very early build models, but I received a recall notice. Have to bring it in soon to have it checked. I did not get a notice about the shift lever recall.

5. This question may be out of your realm, but maybe GMMillwright could shed some light. Why is the Crystal Red Tintcoat a $325.00 option on the Cruze and a $995.00 option on the Cadillac CTS Coupe- same color-Crystal Red Tintcoat? I just found that very interesting yesterday when I saw a red CTS coupe at the local dealer and got out to look at the window sticker. I love that coupe!

Thank you in advance for any light you can shed on these questions. Aside from the shifting that I will ask the dealer about when I bring it in for the steering wheel recall and the lousy gas mileage, I have had no other issues with my Cruze although those two are pretty concerning to me.


----------



## LJG (Jun 8, 2011)

We drove past the assembly plant when we were over there in April on our road trip, man, that plant is huge! We were quite suprised to see the sign "Home of the Cruze", it certainly was not expected


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> ...Why is the Crystal Red Tintcoat a $325.00 option on the Cruze ...


How 'bout that? It used to be a $399.00 option. Lower price for 2012!


----------



## Mofolicious (Jun 19, 2011)

CruzeBuilder said:


> I could tear the entire dash apart down to the firewall with nothing more than 6,7,8,10, and 13 mm sockets and a plastic stick in under an hour by myself if I ever have to do so.


:lol: Good to see some things at GM never change. Gotta love it!


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

BucaMan said:


> How 'bout that? It used to be a $399.00 option. Lower price for 2012!


For my 2011 Cruze it was $325. For the Red Jewel Tintcoat on my 2008 Malibu it was $295. When was it $399?


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!

Just that you bought the product that you are building speaks volumes. 

Hopefully I won't ever have to take apart my dash but you will be the first person I turn to if I do - lol


----------



## tourbus1 (May 12, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, Cruzebuilder. Interesting to hear your comments about the car, where you actually work at the plant.
Cheers!


----------



## oshia86 (May 29, 2011)

I got only one question. Can you tell us what would be the "recommended octane" for the 1.4l? I really dislike the vague GM answer of "87 or higher". Does this mean I can run down to QT and throw in 93? I want to use the highest that the computer can take advantage of. Screw pulling timing just to make it work. The engine is rated at 138/148 and I want to be able to use all of that.

Check this thread out and it might enlighten you to our confusion. - http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-engine-technical-discussion/1274-87-vs-91-octane.html


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

CruzeBuilder said:


> Typically we change models after July Shutdown. We are off the first 2 weeks of July while maintenance does some work on the tooling for the new model. I'm pretty sure we will start full production of 2012 models on Monday July 18 when we return to work after the shut down. But it sounds like your order has been in for months and will be one of the first ones to be built. That is at least some good news.


Now that's what I suspected....

I work for a major supplier to GM (and the automotive industry as a whole) doing component/modular level electrical/electronics level testing and validations. Our manufacturing plants also run some changeover/maintenance over the July 4th break, and see the "lull" in some of our work following the holiday as lines at the manufacturing levels on your end are shut down for the same reasons.

It will be interesting to see what serial number I will end up with though!
I'm also sure it will be worth the wait!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> For my 2011 Cruze it was $325. For the Red Jewel Tintcoat on my 2008 Malibu it was $295. When was it $399?


At the time I ordered my 2012 Crystal Red Tintcoat, on May 9th, one of the sales guys at my dealership commented that he was "pretty sure" that the upcharge for this color was going away for the 2012 model.

I guess I'll find out when mine arrives. After all the crap I've went through so far, I'm going to try and get them to throw in the upgrade anyway if the charge is still there...


----------



## Rotherd31 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome Cruzebuilder! Any rumors at the plant about an SS model?


----------



## CruzeBuilder (Jun 18, 2011)

We are building all 2012's now as of today. And there was 2 new colors I noticed on the main line. One is turd brown ( obviously not the official color name, or at least I hope not. It sounds bad but it actually looks pretty sharp when it's all assembled. I think i'm a fan of it. And the new bright blue (imperial blue?) looks really awesome. 

Seems like the 2012's come with more features as standard, but there is also some things I liked better about the 2011's and some things are better on the 12's. overall i'm glad I got what I have.

As far as the red paint costing a couple hundred more, I do know for a fact that certain pigments ARE actually more expensive for us to produce. And if they charge more for the same color on a cadillac (which i'm not sure if they do) it wouldn't surprise me. It's a cadillac. Everything costs more money in a cadillac because you are also paying for the status symbol of having a cadillac. And as bad as that sounds, it's not exclusive to gm. Other automaker's luxury brands do the same thing. Lincoln, Lexus, Acura etc. And although the materials are undeniably of higher quality than their economy models, you get the luxury upcharge. The companies make much higher profits on the sales of these vehicles. The competition that the cruze has is enormous and cut-throat in the compact segment, so gm has to stay within certain price ranges. And the upcharge amount on the red paint on the cruze is probably closer to what it actually costs the company vs the cadillac. 

But there is other things you have to look at as well besides maybe charging more just because it's a cadillac. It probably does cost the company more because of labor costs. Our plant where we build the cruze is a high volume plant. We pump out about 400 cruzes per shift, times 3 shifts a day.. The sole supplier of cruze's to the entire U.S. and Canada. I can guarantee you the cadillac assembly line doesn't move as fast as ours does because they don't sell as many cadillacs AND more detailed and intricate work goes into building a cadillac. So if the same color costs more on a cadillac it's probably a combination of both higher labor costs than a high volume car like the cruze as well as more wiggle room on the price of a luxury car.

As far as octane goes, that is really all they say.. 87 or higher. I wouldn't be afraid to put any of the standard 3 octanes in it you find a typical gas station. In fact I might actually fill it with premium next time just to see if I notice a difference.


----------



## toydriver00 (May 4, 2011)

CruzeBuilder said:


> It sounds bad but it actually looks pretty *shart* when it's all assembled.


 
I am sure you meant sharp here, but it is really in this context...


----------



## CruzeBuilder (Jun 18, 2011)

toydriver00 said:


> I am sure you meant sharp here, but it is really in this context...


Hahhhhhahahhahhaha OMG LMAO! Post edited, now that was funny though.


----------



## oshia86 (May 29, 2011)

CruzeBuilder said:


> As far as octane goes, that is really all they say.. 87 or higher. I wouldn't be afraid to put any of the standard 3 octanes in it you find a typical gas station. In fact I might actually fill it with premium next time just to see if I notice a difference.


Thank you. There has been a lot of fuss on here about that issue, with no real conclusion.


----------



## nwtomd (May 22, 2011)

CruzeBuilder said:


> And there was 2 new colors I noticed on the main line. One is turd brown ( obviously not the official color name, or at least I hope not. It sounds bad but it actually looks pretty sharp when it's all assembled. I think i'm a fan of it. And the new bright blue (imperial blue?) looks really awesome.


The two new colors you saw may be Autumn Metallic and Blue Topaz Metallic mentioned in http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-body/1820-2012-color-choices.html.


----------



## Mahty (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi: From a Chevy Vega owner which was not bad until it rusted out and finally blew up on me but I'm over it now and I LOVE MY Cruze. One question my wife is 110 lbs and 90% of the time the passenger seat bags don't activate can you shed any light on this. I have a Granite Lt2 with all the goodies; which is such a pleasure to drive. I got it in November 2011 Thanks for any help. Go American!!!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

nwtomd said:


> The two new colors you saw may be Autumn Metallic and Blue Topaz Metallic mentioned in http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-body/1820-2012-color-choices.html.


I wish Blue Topaz Metallic would have been a 2012 color choice when I ordered my 2012 LTZ/RS. No one could show me a sample or a color chip at the dealership. It was also not a color choice when my salesman put my order into the system on May 9th. I think I'll like the Crystal Red Tintcoat though....my original choice was Imperial Blue Metallic. I still meet an Imperial Blue Metallic Cruze on my afternoon commute home...salt into the wound!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

CruzeBuilder said:


> We are building all 2012's now as of today...


Wow...moving right along! And the Chevy website still has the "Build Your Cruze" configurator set up for 2011....Geeez!


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

CruzeBuilder said:


> As far as the red paint costing a couple hundred more, I do know for a fact that certain pigments ARE actually more expensive for us to produce. And if they charge more for the same color on a cadillac (which i'm not sure if they do) it wouldn't surprise me. It's a cadillac. Everything costs more money in a cadillac because you are also paying for the status symbol of having a cadillac. And as bad as that sounds, it's not exclusive to gm. Other automaker's luxury brands do the same thing. Lincoln, Lexus, Acura etc. And although the materials are undeniably of higher quality than their economy models, you get the luxury upcharge. The companies make much higher profits on the sales of these vehicles. The competition that the cruze has is enormous and cut-throat in the compact segment, so gm has to stay within certain price ranges. And the upcharge amount on the red paint on the cruze is probably closer to what it actually costs the company vs the cadillac.


Thanks. Not being a business person, I never thought about any of this. All I was thinking about was the price difference between the same Cruze Red and the Cadillac CTS Coupe red. Maybe if the Cadillacs weren't so expensive, they'd be selling a lot more and have a busier production line! 

Any info about my other questions?


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

oshia86 said:


> Thank you. There has been a lot of fuss on here about that issue, with no real conclusion.


 
Interesting thing I found, when 93 was only 20 cents more, I used it for 2 tanks. When the gap went to 40 cents, I went back to 87.

With 93 I didn't notice any kind of improvement. (Eco model) If mileage improved it didn't increase enough to justify the cost (less than 1 mpg). The engine didn't run better or responed quicker. 

However, switching back to 87, for the first tank, decreased my MPG and now with the SRI I have about 10 seconds of the car running "rougher".

I don't know how quickly the settings adjust. I kinda wished I hadn't switched to 93 (no 91 was available). Maybe after another tank of 87 it will go back to normal.

I wonder if this is what has occured with others, that when switching between octanes, they notice the performance more when going back to a lower octane, but I wonder if the performance change is a result of the computer adjusting to higher octane and having adjust back, more than the octane actually improving anything.


----------



## CruzeBuilder (Jun 18, 2011)

Mahty said:


> Hi: From a Chevy Vega owner which was not bad until it rusted out and finally blew up on me but I'm over it now and I LOVE MY Cruze. One question my wife is 110 lbs and 90% of the time the passenger seat bags don't activate can you shed any light on this. I have a Granite Lt2 with all the goodies; which is such a pleasure to drive. I got it in November 2011 Thanks for any help. Go American!!!


I don't think that there is anything wrong with the airbag sensor, take a look at this article. It sounds like your wife is right on the border weight of activating the sensor. Have you seen how fat most American kids are these days? That probably raises a problem with airbags having the horizontal body length and weight but not the vertical height. Which can be dangerous if the airbag impacts against the incorrect parts of your body. Here is the article. Oh and congrads on having a 110 pound wife! :th_alc: Btw, have you tried talking to the dealer about this safety concern?

-----------------------------------------------------------------
Federal regulations do not specify a specific weight at which passenger-side airbags must be turned on or off. Instead, automakers must meet a performance standard that in a frontal collision the airbag protects a crash dummy that represents a “5th percentile female” and weighs about 108 pounds. Passenger-side airbags should be turned on when seat sensors detect an occupant of this weight or greater, but that doesn’t mean they will always be off if someone lighter is seated. 
All airbag systems are not the same, so when the passenger-side airbag is turned on can vary by manufacturer and the readings from seat sensors that measure not only the weight but the stature and seating position of the occupant and other factors. For example, on some GM vehicles, an electronic field measures the amount of water in the occupant to help determine the occupant’s size and weight. The National Highway Traffic Safety Administration says an adult who is not centered and seated upright or is leaning heavily on an armrest can take pressure off the seat cushion and mislead the seat sensors.  

Even if the “passenger airbag off” warning light is not illuminated, the airbag should not deploy if the system senses a child or infant, who could be injured by the force of the deployment. If the “passenger airbag off” warning light doesn’t come on when you think it should (or does when it shouldn’t), NHTSA advises that you consult your owner’s manual and have the car inspected by a dealer if you are still concerned.


At what weight does the passenger-side airbag turn on or off? - Ask.cars.com


----------



## CruzeBuilder (Jun 18, 2011)

usaalways said:


> Glad someone from Lordstown is here. And since you mentioned you can get info many of us are dying to know.... IS THE GAS TANK ON THE ECO MODEL THE SAME EXACT ONE AS ALL THE OTHER CRUZE MODELS???
> :signs013:


No, the eco does have a smaller gas tank. 12.6 gallons, vs 15.6 on a standard cruze.


----------



## Rotherd31 (Apr 5, 2011)

Rotherd31 said:


> Welcome Cruzebuilder! Any rumors at the plant about an SS model?


Did you miss this question Cruzebuilder or staying silent for a reason???


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...maybe Cruzebuilder doesn't want the GM-management to "shoot him" for devulging "Top Secret" information...kinda like _selling wines before their *times*!_


----------



## Kinaitis921 (Jun 7, 2011)

Ok....Hey Admins Can we get this guy a Seperate Channel? That way people can ask questions to the "Cruze God" and questions wont get so lost and confusing. Good idea Yes?


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> For my 2011 Cruze it was $325. For the Red Jewel Tintcoat on my 2008 Malibu it was $295. When was it $399?


A couple of months ago, the web configurator-mabobbie-thingy indicated $395 for Crystal Red Metallic Tintcoat and $195 for Black Granite Metallic (which apparently is still that price). Maybe I'm wrong, but I'm pretty certain of the price for red. I suppose it isn't too strange to change prices. There was a mid-2011 price increase of $280 where my Eco went from $19,420 to $19,700 as I configured it.


----------



## CruzeBuilder (Jun 18, 2011)

Kinaitis921 said:


> Ok....Hey Admins Can we get this guy a Seperate Channel? That way people can ask questions to the "Cruze God" and questions wont get so lost and confusing. Good idea Yes?


Lol you are giving me way too much credit. I'm not a mechanic, an engineer, nor an expert on all the specifications of the cruze. I just work at the cruze plant and might be able to answer some simple questions. I don't know any huge company secrets and if I did, It probably would get me in trouble at work if I shared them here. And a cruze ss sounds awesome. Sadly though. I don't think it is going to happen anytime soon. The target of this car is a little different than the cobalt was. The whole theme behind this car is "going green", and fuel efficiency. 

I think general motors would look at a high performance 4 cylinder cruze ss with probably mid or high 20's gas mileage highway as possibly damaging to the car's image. Even though you could still have your super fuel efficient cruze models if that's what you want, but it's not that simple since it would still carry the cruze badge. Which is a shame because I don't care about saving the planet, and i'm not a fan of hippies that don't shower. I bought a cruze because I needed a new vehicle quick and had to make a decision and the cruze was in the back of my mind as a possibility for my next vehicle. I wanted something that was cheaper on fuel than the pathetic gas mileage I was getting from my blazer. I rarely ever even check what my average mpg is, I don't wear lightweight tennis shoes and eat a light salad before I go out driving cruising along the highway at 55mph in a 65 pissing off everyone off on the road to show how environmentally concious I am.

I got one because it definately uses less gas than my truck did, it's a really nice looking car, and I got it loaded out like a cadillac for under 25k. So with that said... I would LOOOVEE a high performance cruze ss. But unfortunately the car is aimed at a wider audience than just me. And I believe their answer to the performance seekers of the cruze platform will be the buick verano. Whether it is the right one or not, no one knows and I guess the sales numbers will answer that question.


----------



## nwtomd (May 22, 2011)

Would you mind sharing what changed in the 2012 that you like and don't like? I am on the fence between a Cruze Eco 2011 or waiting for the 2012. Any recommendations? 

Do you know if the new nav available in the Cruze Eco 2012 are "plug and play" and fit in the 2011 cruze without any special wiring?


----------



## Mahty (Nov 23, 2010)

Thank You for your reply you sound like a credit to GM and a great representative of the Company, I hope they appreciate you I know the people on this forum do.


----------



## CruzeBuilder (Jun 18, 2011)

nwtomd said:


> Would you mind sharing what changed in the 2012 that you like and don't like? I am on the fence between a Cruze Eco 2011 or waiting for the 2012. Any recommendations?
> 
> Do you know if the new nav available in the Cruze Eco 2012 are "plug and play" and fit in the 2011 cruze without any special wiring?


I actually got a list of all the changes from the 11 to the 12 models. But... I left it in my locker at work. I'll type it up tomorrow, to be honest, there really wasn't that many changes. I think the biggest things were the slight increase in mpg, available push button start, the new available colors, a few other things I can't remember and the fact that a 2012 might be a little bit of a better value because they are making many previous "options" more standard.

Oh and just a heads up for residents of NE Ohio or NW PA.. Thursday July 28th is open house for our plant. It's not something worth making a huge road trip for, but if you aren't too far from the area, you might find it interesting. They will be offering a free guided tour of the assembly plant open to the public. And it's pretty rare to let the public in their plants for obvious reasons. I imagine the security is going to be crazy.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Mahty said:


> Thank You for your reply you sound like a credit to GM and a great representative of the Company, I hope they appreciate you I know the people on this forum do.


Very well put...and I totally agree...


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

CruzeBuilder said:


> I actually got a list of all the changes from the 11 to the 12 models. But... I left it in my locker at work. I'll type it up tomorrow, to be honest, there really wasn't that many changes. I think the biggest things were the slight increase in mpg, available push button start, the new available colors, a few other things I can't remember and the fact that a 2012 might be a little bit of a better value because they are making many previous "options" more standard.
> 
> Oh and just a heads up for residents of NE Ohio or NW PA.. Thursday July 28th is open house for our plant. It's not something worth making a huge road trip for, but if you aren't too far from the area, you might find it interesting. They will be offering a free guided tour of the assembly plant open to the public. And it's pretty rare to let the public in their plants for obvious reasons. I imagine the security is going to be crazy.


One thing that I just read that will be STANDARD on the 2012 Cruze is a spare tire.


----------



## chenzhepeter (Jun 12, 2011)

CruzeBuilder said:


> I actually got a list of all the changes from the 11 to the 12 models. But... I left it in my locker at work. I'll type it up tomorrow, to be honest, there really wasn't that many changes. I think the biggest things were the slight increase in mpg, available push button start, the new available colors, a few other things I can't remember and the fact that a 2012 might be a little bit of a better value because they are making many previous "options" more standard.
> 
> Oh and just a heads up for residents of NE Ohio or NW PA.. Thursday July 28th is open house for our plant. It's not something worth making a huge road trip for, but if you aren't too far from the area, you might find it interesting. They will be offering a free guided tour of the assembly plant open to the public. And it's pretty rare to let the public in their plants for obvious reasons. I imagine the security is going to be crazy.


One question, 2012 Cruze improve MPG on highway, then how about local? Is it the same as the 2011? 

Does 2012 Cruze has less horsepower or torque?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Maybe, in our lifetime, Chevy will actually update the Cruze web site to reflect the 2012 model and so many of our questions will be answered. Not holding my hand over my _ _ _ waiting. 

Jim


----------



## apsb21 (Jan 31, 2011)

Welcome guys, good to have some employees of the cruze building plant. I love the cruze, but just wondering if I remove the exhaust and put straight pipe all the way with CAI, will it void the warranty?? Somewhere in my mind i think it shouldn't because I am not altering the boost and It should give bit more response due to deletion of catalytic converter. I have a friend who has a diesel cummins, he removed every bit of exhaust and put an after market exhaust and also installed CAI. He Still has his warranty. Any suggestions on going free flow both ways.


----------



## geo81mm (Feb 15, 2011)

*CruzeBuilber*

Welcome, glad to have you here. 
Here is a perfect question for you. Would it possible to put in a Nav system in my 1LT/RS. I went with the statdard option, but have found some on sale on eBay. Is this something that can be plugged in after taking apart the dash?


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

CruzeBuilder said:


> Oh and just a heads up for residents of NE Ohio or NW PA.. Thursday July 28th is open house for our plant. It's not something worth making a huge road trip for, but if you aren't too far from the area, you might find it interesting. They will be offering a free guided tour of the assembly plant open to the public. And it's pretty rare to let the public in their plants for obvious reasons. I imagine the security is going to be crazy.


I might just check this out. Always wanted to do the Corvette Plant Tour but couldn't afford the car so I didn't bother.


----------



## drewmoney (Jun 19, 2011)

Ok guys, this is all new to me, the whole making a post on the forum site, idk how to make my own post so if somebody could clue me in on that it would be appreciated. I just purchased a chevy cruze eco over the weekend, but had test driven a chevy cruze ls. i figured it would basically be the same concept with it generally for the most part is the thing is i didnt give it a complete and full search of the car. now in my eco i love it i must say but when i went to go golfing the other day i opened the trunk and noticed that my trunk wasnt flat as in it was missing the flooring to it. it seemed like it was notched out so that the tire inflator would go in there. so i ask you fellow pro cruzers this, am i missing both the inflator and a mat to go over top of it to make the whole bottom of the trunk flat or am i losing my mind. and does anybody know what i am talking about?? haha thanks guys


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

drewmoney said:


> Ok guys, this is all new to me, the whole making a post on the forum site, idk how to make my own post so if somebody could clue me in on that it would be appreciated. I just purchased a chevy cruze eco over the weekend, but had test driven a chevy cruze ls. i figured it would basically be the same concept with it generally for the most part is the thing is i didnt give it a complete and full search of the car. now in my eco i love it i must say but when i went to go golfing the other day i opened the trunk and noticed that my trunk wasnt flat as in it was missing the flooring to it. it seemed like it was notched out so that the tire inflator would go in there. so i ask you fellow pro cruzers this, am i missing both the inflator and a mat to go over top of it to make the whole bottom of the trunk flat or am i losing my mind. and does anybody know what i am talking about?? haha thanks guys


there is no spare tire in the manual eco which is why you have a hole in your trunk. I personally really like having that hole in there because it holds groceries and other things without rolling around in the trunk. tire inflator is behind the little door at the rear of the "hole" in the trunk. There should be a couple knobs i believe to access the pump.


----------



## drewmoney (Jun 19, 2011)

Cruzeman, there is no flat trunk panel that is supposed to go there then? As long as i'm not losing my mind haha, just wasnt sure if it was supposed to be like that because it comes as a slight inconvenience to me as i am a bowler. My equipment is quite heavy and when it goes down into that hole its hard to slide it the whole way back. I appreciate your help.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> Maybe, in our lifetime, Chevy will actually update the Cruze web site to reflect the 2012 model and so many of our questions will be answered. Not holding my hand over my _ _ _ waiting.
> 
> Jim


I hear you brother! While they build 2012's, we still are stuck with a 2011 configurator! What gives!??


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

gman19 said:


> I hear you brother! While they build 2012's, we still are stuck with a 2011 configurator! What gives!??


The only rationale I can come up with is that they want to move the '11s off the dealer lots. They also will be building '12 orders for the dealers. The web site will get updated when those two issues are dealt with. The current "Count on Chevy" program runs through 07/05/11, so I'm guessing there won't be any changes until then. But, I've been wrong before. 

Jim


----------



## CruzeBuilder (Jun 18, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> The only rationale I can come up with is that they want to move the '11s off the dealer lots. They also will be building '12 orders for the dealers. The web site will get updated when those two issues are dealt with. The current "Count on Chevy" program runs through 07/05/11, so I'm guessing there won't be any changes until then. But, I've been wrong before.
> 
> Jim


This is pretty much the correct answer. There is still thousands of 2011's sitting outside waiting to be picked up by the trucks to go to the dealerships. To the best of my knowledge, even though we are buildings 2012's there hasn't been a single one shipped to a dealership yet. Slow your horses down lol.


----------



## CruzeBuilder (Jun 18, 2011)

apsb21 said:


> Welcome guys, good to have some employees of the cruze building plant. I love the cruze, but just wondering if I remove the exhaust and put straight pipe all the way with CAI, will it void the warranty?? Somewhere in my mind i think it shouldn't because I am not altering the boost and It should give bit more response due to deletion of catalytic converter. I have a friend who has a diesel cummins, he removed every bit of exhaust and put an after market exhaust and also installed CAI. He Still has his warranty. Any suggestions on going free flow both ways.


The way an auto warranty works with just about any company is if you do after market jobs on the car, basically that part and anything related to that part is voided. Not your entire warranty. If you remove your exhaust, then obviously anything related to the exhaust will be voided. We are guaranteeing the exhaust that you want to remove, not the one you want to put in. Obviously they can't say your custom bow ties and floormats caused the transmission to fail. I would highly not recommend eliminating your catalytic converter though. It's your car, do what you want to it though. I've had it done on old trucks way out of warranty and nothing to lose. But personally, I would never do it on a brand new car.

Not to mention in some states, (I don't know if yours is one of them though) it's illegal to sell a car with the cat converter missing.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

CruzeBuilder said:


> This is pretty much the correct answer. There is still thousands of 2011's sitting outside waiting to be picked up by the trucks to go to the dealerships. To the best of my knowledge, even though we are buildings 2012's there hasn't been a single one shipped to a dealership yet. Slow your horses down lol.


My horses are pretty tired! LOL!!
They were in high gear on April 2nd when I placed my original order...I'm sure it'll be worth the wait. I saw a Ice Blue Metallic LS in the parking log at a local shopping center on the way home from work yesterday...and yes, I did have to do a "walk around"!


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

drewmoney said:


> Cruzeman, there is no flat trunk panel that is supposed to go there then?


For the eco model, GM removed every last bit of "dead weight" they could to reduce the overall curb weight and squeeze out extra MPGs. The spare tire and the trunk panel, believe it or not, was part of that dead weight that was cut out.


http://cars.about.com/od/chevrolet/...lery/2011-Chevrolet-Cruze-Eco-trunk-floor.htm

You can order a trunk panel for it though, and I think the spare, too.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

scaredpoet said:


> For the eco model, GM removed every last bit of "dead weight" they could to reduce the overall curb weight and squeeze out extra MPGs. The spare tire and the trunk panel, believe it or not, was part of that dead weight that was cut out.
> 
> 
> 2011 Chevrolet Cruze Eco trunk floor
> ...


Leaving out the spare to cut weight, I can buy that, but they should have installed the cover over that gaping hole....it probably weigh's very little, and then it could be up to the driver whether to ditch it or keep it there...just my 0.02 worth.


----------



## Eric123 (Mar 20, 2011)

I actually like that their is no cover and the big hole. Makes the trunk seem very large and stuff doesn't roll around.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

CruzeBuilder said:


> This is pretty much the correct answer. There is still thousands of 2011's sitting outside waiting to be picked up by the trucks to go to the dealerships. To the best of my knowledge, even though we are buildings 2012's there hasn't been a single one shipped to a dealership yet. Slow your horses down lol.


Thanks CruzeBuilder. That explains things a bunch! Tons of '11s still sitting at the point of manufacture and the '12s are going to be piling up there also. Those of you with a '12 on order, will need to check the order status often to see when yours ships. I'd say that the Cruze is really on the old model cycle and not in line with the competition. I can better understand the web site situation now. thank goodness I don't need a new car now. 

Jim


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey cruzebuilder, is there anyway you can get a diagram or picture on how to remove tthe steering wheel and the shifter I want to add the factory leather wrapped ones to my ls. I'm in the process of buying every OEM part that makes the car an RS. Any help would be greatly appreciated if you need my personal email to send these then you can dm me.


----------



## Butcher98 (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey cruzebuilder fellow Ohioan and cruze owner. My question is in the bluetooth options there is a GPS setting. Do you know what this does? Can it connect a GPS to the radio and display directions on the DIC like onstar? Have wondered about this since I got the car.


----------



## CruzeBuilder (Jun 18, 2011)

Well, i'm sorry guys, but my run here is over. Stuff has been getting pretty crazy at work with people getting fired and disciplined more than I have ever seen. Many of them deserved it and the company is better off without them, but still I'm afraid of what I post here, the company could interpret as harmful even if it isn't in any way. It's a great job, and I love it. My family's history with the company goes back to 1948, when my grandpa started after he got out of WWII. I'm a third generation autoworker and it's been my dream since I was a little kid to work for general motors. I don't want to lose it all over something I post on the internet. It's not just a job for me, it is my career. And continue to buy American. I treat every car that I deal with the same as one that I would be buying for myself and shelling out 17-26,000 dollars of my own hard earned money for. . I would never ship anything with any kind of defect, I even double check when something doesn't look or feel right.. I take what I do seriously.

I love the community though and plan on registering under a new screen name. But I'm not in the marketing department, I don't get paid to provide good public relations for gm. And I don't want to sound like some kind of robot (which is basically the only way I can respond with the way I have identified myself) and would like to be able to have my own personality online. I'm not leaving, I just can't be "cruzebuilder" anymore. It would be very easy for them to trace who I am based on the information I have provided. And with the economy the way it is now, I might end up taking orders at a drive-thru if something happened to my job. Maybe i'm just being paranoid, but the internet isn't as anonymous as it used to be.

Just look at how many views this thread has had. 2,655 as of now. That's insane. Who are all these people?


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

Totally understood CruzeBuilder. You need to keep your job safe! Best of luck and thanks for dropping in, and I guess we'll see you again. maybe, though we might not know it.


----------



## cruzeorman (Mar 31, 2011)

Go in peace CB


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

CruzeBuilder said:


> Just look at how many views this thread has had. 2,655 as of now. That's insane. Who are all these people?


Good luck man, I visited this thread multiple times daily since it started! That should tell you (and GM) something....My first car was a Ford ('87 Thunderbird TurboCoupe), and I loved it. But, I have been a GM guy ever since and support American all the way. 

"Who are all these people??" We are the ones that are helping contribute to GM's continued success.


See ya 'round, dude!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...maybe Cruzebuilder doesn't want the GM-management to "shoot him" for *devulging* "Top Secret" information...kinda like _selling wines before their *times*!_


...deja'vu



CruzeBuilder said:


> Well, i'm sorry guys, but my run here is over. Stuff has been getting pretty crazy at work with *people getting fired* and *disciplined* more than I have ever seen. Many of them deserved it and the company is better off without them, but still I'm afraid of what I post here, the company could interpret as harmful even if it isn't in any way. It's a great job, and I love it. My family's history with the company goes back to 1948, when my grandpa started after he got out of WWII. I'm a third generation autoworker and it's been my dream since I was a little kid to work for general motors. I don't want to lose it all over something I post on the internet. It's not just a job for me, it is my career. And continue to buy American. I treat every car that I deal with the same as one that I would be buying for myself and shelling out 17-26,000 dollars of my own hard earned money for. . I would never ship anything with any kind of defect, I even double check when something doesn't look or feel right.. I take what I do seriously.
> 
> I love the community though and plan on registering under a new screen name. But I'm not in the marketing department, I don't get paid to provide good public relations for gm. And I don't want to sound like some kind of robot (which is basically the only way I can respond with the way I have identified myself) and would like to be able to have my own personality online. I'm not leaving, I just can't be "cruzebuilder" anymore. It would be very easy for them to trace who I am based on the information I have provided. And with the economy the way it is now, I might end up taking orders at a drive-thru if something happened to my job. Maybe i'm just being paranoid, but the internet isn't as anonymous as it used to be.
> 
> Just look at how many views this thread has had. 2,655 as of now. That's insane. *Who are all these people*?


...*BIG brother* is _always_ watching people.

...as for _"*Who are all these people*?"_ the answer is simple: _"...*GM* customers wanting to know more about their *GM* product."_


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

CruzeBuilder said:


> Well, i'm sorry guys, but my run here is over. Stuff has been getting pretty crazy at work with people getting fired and disciplined more than I have ever seen. Many of them deserved it and the company is better off without them, but still I'm afraid of what I post here, the company could interpret as harmful even if it isn't in any way.


Understood also. I think you are being smart to do this. I've seen others taken to task when they posted about the company they worked for (not on this forum or GM). Your last post is most encouraging. Take care and enjoy.
Jim


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

CruzeBuilder said:


> Well, i'm sorry guys, but my run here is over. Stuff has been getting pretty crazy at work with people getting fired and disciplined more than I have ever seen. Many of them deserved it and the company is better off without them, but still I'm afraid of what I post here, the company could interpret as harmful even if it isn't in any way.


CruzeBuilder-

I think you made a VERY wise decision. These days you can't take ANY chances. You are correct in saying that what you say here may seem innocent to you, but a no-no to GM! It's too bad, but I totally understand your decision. With the economy the way it is, I'm sure that Mr. Ackerson is more worried about his 401K, stock options, health benefits, life insurance and his retirement package than he is about you or any of the other workers. HE should be concerned about the idiotic statements that he's made lately- raise the gas tax by a $1.00! I wish the Board of Directors would take a second look at HIM!

Good luck. Don't take any chances. Thanks for the help/insight you posted here.


----------



## nwtomd (May 22, 2011)

Totally understandable. But it was nice meeting a "real person" behind the car. I believe this originally worked for Saturn. Having an open house is a great idea. Speaking as someone who left GM many years ago and is looking to return, I believe if GM really wants to find ways to reconnect with it's people (customer and employees alike) and rebuild the brand they would support more opportunities for all of us to feel like a community. 

You will be missed. Take Care and Thanks!


----------

